# Kanal Speichern !



## Feluxus (26. Mai 2002)

hi erstmal 

http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/photoshop/nav_element.htm hab bei diesem tut folgendes problem wie kann ich den kanal speicher ? (Punkt 3 beim tut) hab echt kein plan wie ich das anstellen sol  hab die deutsche PS version 6.0.


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Mai 2002)

Klick auf dieses Symbol - fertig  - bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Mai 2002)

· Also, Du erstellst die Auswahlen (laut Tut), die müssen dann bestehhen bleiben (aktiv)

· Nun gehst Du zur Palette Känäle (. s. Bild) 
[Im Menü: Fenster-Kanäle einblenden]

· Dann klickst Du unten auf das Symbol "Kreis im Viereck" - siehe auch Bildanhang

[upps, @ Mythos, da haben wir uns übersdchnitten mit Antwort]


----------



## Feluxus (26. Mai 2002)

*???*

bin ich etwas zu bloed fuer dieses tut ?!?!?

hab allso ne neue datei erstellt mit weißem hintergrund ! danach hab ich elipse-werkzeug ausgewählt ! und mit gedrükter SCHIFT Taste ier Kreise gemacht danach hab ich auf das bloede symbol geklickt! aber es sieht ueberhaupt nicht so aus wie bei dem pic von dem tut ! 






  sondern das innere und das ausere ist bei mir noch weiß !  was hab ich nur falsch gemacht ????


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Mai 2002)

Hmm...äh, so soll doch das Ergebnis sein (Bild), aber natürlich sieht es nur in den Kanälen so aus und NICHT (!!!) in deiner Bilddatei!


----------



## Feluxus (26. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Hmm...äh, so soll doch das Ergebnis sein (Bild), aber natürlich sieht es nur in den Kanälen so aus und NICHT (!!!) in deiner Bilddatei! *



so siehts ja bei den kanälen ja net aus


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Mai 2002)

Chellaz  Feluxus,

Bitte häng doch mal deine .psd Datei an damit wir uns
das mal genauer anschauen können ... bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Feluxus (26. Mai 2002)

link 

hier koennt ihr es mal anschauen ...


----------



## cocoon (27. Mai 2002)

"2. Wähle das eliptische Maskierungswerkzeug und mit gahaltener SHIFT Taste ziehen wir, wie hier zu sehen, vier Kreise."

Du hast die vier Kreisauswahlen zwar wie beschrieben gezogen, diese Bereiche allerdings auf einer transparenten Ebene mit Schwarz gefüllt, anstatt sie als Kanal zu speichern. Halt Dich mal nur an die Beschreibung des Tutorials (s.o.) - da steht nichts davon, dass Du die Auswahlen mit 'ner Farbe füllen sollst. Einfach viermal das elliptische Auswahlwerkzeug benutzen - dadurch, dass Du Shift dabei gedrückthältst, entsteht nicht immer eine neue, sondern eine einzige Auswahl. Danach in die Kanälepalette und besagten Button drücken, dann müsste Deine Ebenenpalette auch so aussehen, wie die in dem angehängten Bild.


----------



## Feluxus (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> *"2. Wähle das eliptische Maskierungswerkzeug und mit gahaltener SHIFT Taste ziehen wir, wie hier zu sehen, vier Kreise."
> 
> Du hast die vier Kreisauswahlen zwar wie beschrieben gezogen, diese Bereiche allerdings auf einer transparenten Ebene mit Schwarz gefüllt, anstatt sie als Kanal zu speichern. Halt Dich mal nur an die Beschreibung des Tutorials (s.o.) - da steht nichts davon, dass Du die Auswahlen mit 'ner Farbe füllen sollst. Einfach viermal das elliptische Auswahlwerkzeug benutzen - dadurch, dass Du Shift dabei gedrückthältst, entsteht nicht immer eine neue, sondern eine einzige Auswahl. Danach in die Kanälepalette und besagten Button drücken, dann müsste Deine Ebenenpalette auch so aussehen, wie die in dem angehängten Bild. *



Ich hab das nichts mit ner Farbe gefuellt ...  ich nur kreise gezogen ( mit SCHIFT )  muss ich bei der elipse noch irgendwelche sonderfunktionen einstellen z.b. beim Ebenenstill ???? ( hab alles auf standart gelassen )


----------



## cocoon (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Feluxus _
> *
> 
> Ich hab das nichts mit ner Farbe gefuellt ...  ich nur kreise gezogen ( mit SCHIFT ) *



Naja, dann versteh ich aber irgendwie nicht, warum da vier schwarze Kreise in Deinem Dokument sind. Vergleich einfach mal die Kanälepaletten Deines Dokuments, mit dem Screenshot aus meinem voherigen Post: Die Farbkanäle müssen leer sein, während der Alphakanal die vier Kreise enthält. Bei Dir ist es umgekehrt - die Farbkanäle enthalten die Kreise, während der Alphakanal leer ist.
Kannst auch mal die Online-Hilfe aufschlagen und Dich über Kanäle schlaumachen.



> _Original geschrieben von Feluxus _
> *
> 
> muss ich bei der elipse noch irgendwelche sonderfunktionen einstellen z.b. beim Ebenenstill ???? ( hab alles auf standart gelassen ) *



Nö, nix mit "Sonderfunktionen" - halt Dich einfach an die Vorgehensweise des Tutorials. Sorry, aber besser kann ich's auch nicht erklären..


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Mai 2002)

Ehm... ja, ich würde sagen, die Problematik ist EINDEUTIG:

ÜBEN 

weil, wer lesen kann manchmal im Vorteil *smile*:



> 2. Wähle das  eliptische Maskierungswerkzeug  und mit gahaltener SHIFT Taste ziehen wir, wie hier zu sehen, vier Kreise.
> Je näher sich die Kreise stehen, desto mehr verbinden sie sich später.



Wenn Du die Kreise mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug(Maskierung) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 erstellst und nicht wie Du es gemacht hast mit dem Elippse Werkzeug (Formen) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( FALSCH!!!!!  ), dann klappt es auch.

Nicht so:






sondern so:






Werkzeugleiste , mit Markierung ( Pfeil ) welches Werkzeug Du benutzen mußßt wenn Du die Kreise erstellst:


----------



## Feluxus (28. Mai 2002)

oh thx ^^


----------



## cocoon (28. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *und nicht wie Du es gemacht hast mit dem Elippse Werkzeug (Formen) *



tjaja - ich, der 5.5-User... 
// Sorry wg. Offtopic


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Feluxus _
> *oh thx ^^ *



dafür nicht immer wieder gern


@cocon



> tjaja - ich, der 5.5-User...
> // Sorry wg. Offtopic



he sorry, wieso : Ich glaube das geht schon in Ordnung und ich habe auch noch die 5.5 paralell installiert in der Firma, weil Upgrade von 5.5 auf 6.0, nun sind beide auf'm PC und wenn Chef(in) endlich überdet ist folgt vieleicht mal die 7.0 *Hoffnung nicht aufgibt*


----------



## cocoon (29. Mai 2002)

Ah, war nicht böse gemeint (falls Du das dachtest - hörte sich so an), fand's nur irgendwie bemerkenswert, weil mir schon zum x-ten Mal die in 5.5 noch fehlenden Vektorformen auffallen. Naja, who cares..?!  Hab' momentan jedenfalls auch nicht soo'n Verlangen nach 'nem Upgrade - 5.5 ist schon in Ordnung. Und der Esel im Keller will auch noch nicht so ganz...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Mai 2002)

nene habs nicht als böse aufgefasst und das mit dem Esel kenne ich, meiner streikt auch, obwohl dringend für privat ein neuer PC fällig wäre ( in der Firma sowieso)


----------



## cocoon (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *meiner streikt auch, obwohl dringend für privat ein neuer PC fällig wäre*



Den haben meine Eltern zum bestandenen Abi glücklicherweise temporär ersetzt (den Esel naürlich!), hehe. 
Wird jetzt aber arg Offtopic, also lieber zurück zum Thema...


----------

